# The Batman und DC.: Wie soll es mit dem Batman-Franchise im Kino weitergehen?



## Christian Fussy (10. Juli 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Batman und DC.: Wie soll es mit dem Batman-Franchise im Kino weitergehen?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Batman und DC.: Wie soll es mit dem Batman-Franchise im Kino weitergehen?*


----------



## Worrel (10. Juli 2021)

> Sollte auch nur eine der Figuren an die brillante Performance von Danny DeVito in "Batman Returns" heranreichen,


No way. DeVitos ordinärer, schmuddeliger, gemeiner Pinguin war perfekt. Und dazu noch getoppt mit Burtons Weltdesign, Elfmanns Soundtrack, einer Horde mechanischer und echter Pinguine und als grandioses Drama Biopic aufgezogen.


> Aquaman hingegen könnte nach den Ereignissen von "Justice League" auch einfach in sein Königreich zurückgekehrt sein und von jetzt an dort bleiben.


"Aquaman - der Film" spielt NACH Justice League. Gibt auch eine Dialogzeile, die sich auf den Sieg über Steppenwolf bezieht.


----------



## matrixfehler (12. Juli 2021)

Ich fand Batman neben Superman und den anderen nicht fehl am Platz.
Ich mochte beide JusticeLeague Filme und auch Batman V Superman fand ich großartig.


----------



## Cobar (12. Juli 2021)

Ben Affleck ist für mich ein überraschend guter Batman gewesen, der der Statur der Comicversion der letzten Jahre am nächsten kommt und das viel mehr als Christian Bale, der dennoch eine super Leistung gezeigt hat in der Nolan-Trilogie.

Shazam fand ich einfach nur zum fremdschämen mit seinem aufgepumpten Muskelanzug, den ich auch als einen der Hauptgründe sehe, wieso Swayne Johnson als Black Adam nicht direkt in einem Shazam Auftritt eingeführt wird. Wie lächerlich würde Shazam neben ihm aussehen mit seinem ausgestopften Anzug, wenn man stattdessen auch einen Schauspieler hätte nehmen können, der eben die entsprechenden Muskeln hat, wie es mit Johnspn als Black Adam eben gemacht wird.

Wonder Woman 1 fand ich okay, Teil 2 habe ich mir allerdings noch gar nicht angesehen bisher, mir fehlt irgendwie die Motivation dazu, obwohl ich Gal Gadot eigentlich sehr passend fand in der Rolle.
Als ich Aquaman im Kino gesehen habe, bin ich komplett ohne Erwartungen hingegangen und der Film hat mich sehr gut unterhalten. Den zweiten Teil davon werde ich mir sicherlich auch anschauen.
Suicide Squad hat mich leider einfach nur enttäuscht. Angefangen beim dämlichen Design von Killercroc (ein Mann mit besonders starker Schuppenflechte... echt jetzt?!?) über den zum großteil absolut unnützen Cast der Gruppe (wozu war Cpt. Boomerang noch gleich da?) bis hin zur komplett oberhypten Harley Quinn (yayy, man hat Margot Robbie kurz im BH gesehen... wow...).
bei den Figuren aus Birds of Prey hatte ich ja erst noch etwas Hoffnung, aber da wurde ja dann auch ohne große Story einfach nur Harley in den Mittelpunkt gestellt, wohingegen das Verschwinden einiger der anderen Birds of Prey überhaupt nicht aufgefallen wäre, weil die Figuren so austauschbar oder sogar überflüssig waren.
Wieso hier Margot Robbie wieder so gehyped wird im Text, verstehe ich auch nicht. Sie soll noch eine dritte Version von Suicide Squad mitmachen? Sie scheint echt für viele Leute der einzige Grund zu sein, wieso sie sich Suicide Squad antun, dabei gibt es auch davon so gute Vorlagen in den Comics oder von mir aus amcht eine Realverfilmung vom großartigen Animationsfilm "Batman: aAssault on Arkham". Da gibt es eine gute und spannende Actionstory und die Figuren haben auch einen Sinn, wieso sie überhaupt dabei sind.

Die Aussage "Batman gehört nicht in einen Justice League Kampf gegen Aliens und ähnliches" ist einfach nur lachhaft.
Hat der Autor überhaupt mal ein Justice League Comic in der hand gehabt?
Da ist Batman auch immer dabei und hat sogar einen ziemlich wichtigen Job dabei. Er hat zwar nicht die kampfkraft eines Superman oder die Schnelligkeit von Flash, aber er ist darin dann oft genug für die Planung und Koordination verantwortlich, gerade weil er weiß, dass er einen Schlag von Doomsday nicht so wegstecken würde wie Superman.


----------



## matrixfehler (12. Juli 2021)

Cobar schrieb:


> Ben Affleck ist für mich ein überraschend guter Batman gewesen, der der Statur der Comicversion der letzten Jahre am nächsten kommt und das viel mehr als Christian Bale, der dennoch eine super Leistung gezeigt hat in der Nolan-Trilogie.


Ich fand die Dark Knight Trilogie echt ok.
Aber Afflecks Batman war eben ein völlig anderer. Und diese Rolle hat Ben wirklich sehr gut hinbekommen. Für mich persönlich der bisher beste Batman.


Cobar schrieb:


> Die Aussage "Batman gehört nicht in einen Justice League Kampf gegen Aliens und ähnliches" ist einfach nur lachhaft.
> Hat der Autor überhaupt mal ein Justice League Comic in der hand gehabt?
> Da ist Batman auch immer dabei und hat sogar einen ziemlich wichtigen Job dabei. Er hat zwar nicht die kampfkraft eines Superman oder die Schnelligkeit von Flash, aber er ist darin dann oft genug für die Planung und Koordination verantwortlich, gerade weil er weiß, dass er einen Schlag von Doomsday nicht so wegstecken würde wie Superman.


Eben dies. Ich sehe bei Batman auch eher die Planung, Koordination. Evtl Heimlichkeit, Recherche usw...
Das kann Batman eben sehr viel besser als die anderen. Für mich ergänzt sich das wunderbar.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Juli 2021)

Cobar schrieb:


> Wonder Woman 1 fand ich okay, Teil 2 habe ich mir allerdings noch gar nicht angesehen bisher, mir fehlt irgendwie die Motivation dazu, obwohl ich Gal Gadot eigentlich sehr passend fand in der Rolle.


Tue es nicht! WW 84 ist der übelste Schrottfilm der Geschichte! Bewahre dir das Andenken an den ersten guten Film und lasse dir nicht den Namen durch den zweiten Teil durch den Dreck ziehen.


----------



## bigbrother25 (6. August 2021)

Ich fand die Batman-Trilogie ganz nett, der Film mit dem Joker war absolut Spitze. Bane war absolut enttäuschend.
Ben Affleck spielte den späten Batman, der nach jahrelangen Kämpfen gegen das Verbrechen sehr ernüchtert an seinen Kampf heranging. 
Justice League im Zack Snyder Cut ist eine Offenbarung. 
Dass DC einem zusammenhängendem DCU den Stecker zieht ist aus meiner Sicht eher eine Fehlentscheidung. Einzelfilme reizen mich nun mal nicht so. Den Jokerfilm hätte man auch Einer dreht durch ohne Jokerbezug nehmen können. Tolles Schauspiel, aber sorry, nix Joker.
WW1984 war absolut enttäuschend nach dem ersten Teil. Und ein Glitzervampir als Batman? Sorry, der Milchbubbi ist eher so Batboy als Batman.
Dass DC eigentlich tolle Helden hat, keine Frage. Schade nur, dass sie keine Strategie entwickeln, wie sie diese im Kino auch so gewinnbringend einsetzen. Ständige Strategieschwenks sind hier Fehl am Platz. Da muss man halt man mit nem "Fehlschag" leben. Wobei kein DC Film nicht zumindest die Kosten eingespielt hat. Fehlschlag ist also sehr relativ.


----------



## FedaykinAvenger (13. September 2022)

Wenn ich sowas schon wieder lese....Batman ist seit jeher nicht nur Teil der Justice League (und kämpft somit auch gegen entsprechende Gegner), nein, er ist sogar einer der drei Anführer.
In den Comics, in den Zeichentrickserien und in den (großartigen) animierten Filmen ist er ein integraler Teil der Justice League, aber in den Real-Filmen soll das nicht funktionieren???? C'mon.

Dass ein Justice League Film als Basis für ein gemeinsames Universum funktionieren kann, sieht man wunderschön am Zach Snyder Cut, genau weil er düsterer, ernsterer und brutaler ist und man nicht den quietschtbunten Disney-Marvel-Style kopiert, wo es darum geht, möglichst auch die Kinder für maximalen Profit mitzunehmen. Den Wunsch nach einem düsteren Vibe als eine "pubertäres Fanboy"-Vorstellung zu deklarieren ist auch ganz großer Blödsinn. Es soll tatsächlich auch Menschen geben, die sich gerne mal Filme anschauen, deren Altersfreigabe über 12 liegt, das gilt auch für Superhelden Filme.

Zu guter Letzt das Thema "Batman mit starkem Detektiv-Schwerpunkt". Ja, die Detektiv-Komponente gehören zu Batman dazu, aber ein stark Detektiv-lastiger Batman-Film ist einfach aus der Zeit gefallen, Schurken wie Pinguin oder der Riddler sind nicht mehr zeitgemäß und einfach lame, mal davon abgesehen, dass sie schlichtweg albern sind.
Hab vor einiger Zeit mal versucht, den ersten Batman Film nochmal anzuschauen, hab aber nach einer halben Stunde ausgemacht, weil er eben im Vergleich zum Nolan-Batman und DCEU-Batman total (ich muss das Wort nochmal verwenden) albern ist, denn, welch Überraschung, die 80er und frühen 90er sind vorbei und das nicht erst seit gestern. Darüber hinaus waren Teil 3 und 4 der ersten Batman-Filmreihe eine Zumutung, ganz, ganz schlimm. Wieso graben wir nicht gleich den Adam West-Batman mit den beknackten "Boom-Pouch-Bang"-Effekten wieder aus ?


----------

